

"Communities become predictable; individuals are where it's at" - akkartik
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/07/06/atomic-hacker-news

======
markkat
Agreed. As long as the ability to discover new voices is effectively
addressed, the ability to follow someone of interest is pretty valuable. Which
seems like where you might be going with <http://hackerstream.com>? :) Looks
nice.

~~~
mitultiwari
Yes, especially when there are diamonds in the rough and you want to follow a
few gems and leave the rest. Let us know your suggestions about hackerstream.
Thanks!

------
vannevar
The Mule lives!

And if you who haven't read Asimov's Foundation series, go now and sin no
more.

